# Need advice!



## SLANE66 (Jan 13, 2011)

I so need some good advice on how to get a better job. I have my CPC but am limited in just one specialty. I work in a private neurosurgery practice and no room to go anywhere there. My mom is a CCS and codes from home for Duke Hospital. I see where there is much more opportunities for CCS coders. HOW do you get experience with hospital coding and DRG based coding when you have never worked in a hospital???? Or is there another suggestion on how I can expand my credentials for better market ability??? HELP PLEASE!!!


----------

